

Show HN: MobSquid, an SDK that makes it easier to interpret phone sensors - sradu
http://www.mobsquid.com

======
sradu
Hi! I'm one of the co-founders of MobSquid. We've just released the first
version of the SDK and are interested in what HN thinks.

We're around to answer any questions.

~~~
_pius
This looks very cool, good luck with it!

~~~
sradu
Thanks!

------
gregpilling
That looks great! Good luck with it! What are the next features that you are
planning on adding? Have you figured out how you want to monetize this?

~~~
sradu
We're exploring around more meaningful location (like knowing that you left
home, walked to your car and then drove somewhere); new gestures, and
predicting the next likely action that the user will perform.

We haven't thought that much about business models. We're looking to see if
this provides value for developers.

